# Tipp für Biketransport gesucht



## Smiley (20. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problemchen:

Bin auf die Firma Paulchen aufmerksam gemacht worden, die wohl sehr gute Heckträger uvm. anbietet.

Da es ausgeschlossen ist, sich mal so eben ein neues Auto -jetzt Passat Limousine- zu kaufen, muss eine andere Lösung her.

Unser alter Dachträger geht nicht mehr, da das neue Bike ein Ghost 2.35 er Reifen hat also fast 60 mm.

Habt Ihr Tipps, dafür wäre ich Euch total dankbar 

(es muss nicht unbedingt die Firma Paulchen sein, wenn Ihr was anderes wisst, her damit)

Mit was habt Ihr Eure Erfahrungen gemacht?! Firmen Anschriften Preise ...was auch immer

Zwei Bikes müssen transportiert werden! 
Gruß na ich


----------



## Rabbit (20. Mai 2003)

Moin Smiley,

schon mal die Suchfunktion hier im Forum benutzt?
Ist ein guter Tip, Du bist ja schließlich nicht der Einzige!

Paulchen ist schon 'ne gute Marke. Du zahlst aber auch einen entsprechenden Preis. Ich persönlich halte aber die Trägersysteme von Thule für fast ebenbürtig bei einem geringerem Preis. Meine "Erfahrungen" beruhen aber allein auf die Erfahrungen der Biker mit Träger in meinem Umfeld.
Ich selbst transportiere mein Bike fast ausschließlich In-Car in meinem VW-Passat 3B (Kombi) 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *blacksheep* (20. Mai 2003)

Tach Smiley,

ich hab nen Lupo und stand vor wenigen Wochen auch vor einer Kaufentscheidung. Da für mich ein Dachträger nicht in Frage kam (aus optischen und praktischen Gründen), habe ich mich für das Thule ClipOn High System entschieden.  Ich möchte behaupten, dass der entsprechende Heckträger von Paulchen konstruktionsmässig keinen Deut besser ist als der von Thule, der Unterschied liegt wohl nur im fast doppelt so hohen Preis. Der Paulchen hätte knapp um die 300 Euro gekostet, der Thule kostete hier bei MSP (ModernSportProducts, NICHT Fahrrad-MSP, sondern Borsteler Chaussee) exakt 175 Euro und ist saustabil und bequem in der Handhabung. Leider konnte ich mangels genauer Typbezeichnung und BJ Deines Wagens nicht herausfinden, ob thule auch was passendes für Dich hätte. Also probiers einfach selbst unter Thule Fahrradträger!

Viel Erfolg! 

Gruss,

Janus

P.S: Man merkt, dass die Firma Thule in Schweden ansässig ist, deren Zusammenbauanleitung erinnert stark an IKEA Montageanleitungen...


----------



## Gerrit (20. Mai 2003)

naja....nich ganz n Passat....aber dafür reicht n Gummiband mit zwei Haken für's bike


----------



## Pan (20. Mai 2003)

Das da...

...in den blauen Säcken:

Ist das der Rest-Sondermüll Deines Haus-Umbaus???

Und noch wichtiger für mich:

Wie hast Du ihn entsorgt??? 

PS: Noch neun Tage!!!


----------



## Gerrit (20. Mai 2003)

das is echt Sondermüll!! Das Fodo ist vom Barziland-Urlaub im März. Und in den Säcken ist Bettzeug   Hab' ich abba nicht entsorgt - als armer Student kann man sich ja nix neues leisten  

Also - das alte Haus liegt auf der Wiese...und ist immer noch 4m hoch  

cheers
gerrit


----------



## Rabbit (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gerrit _
> *Das Fodo ist vom Barziland-Urlaub im März.*


Jetzt wo Du das sagst habe ich mir das Fodo mal genauer angeschaut und meine da auch einen alten Schlitten/Holzrodel zu erkennen. Schön und Gut, aber wer bitte schleppt seinen Computer mit in den Urlaub und wofür? 
Hast Du noch nie was von einem Internetcafe gehört? 

Gruß,
Harry

P.S.: noch 8 Tage


----------



## Bischi (21. Mai 2003)

> (ModernSportProducts, NICHT Fahrrad-MSP, sondern Borsteler Chaussee)



 Was denn jetzt?!?  In der Borsteler Chaussee?!?

M.S.P. in der Rentzelstrasse steht doch für "Modern  Sports Products" oder irre ich da ?


----------



## Outbreak (21. Mai 2003)

Moin allerseits,

anbei die Adresse von dem Thule-Händler, den Janus erwähnte:

M.S.P. Ralf Biermann
Papenreye 22 
22453   Hamburg
Telefon: 040-58916183 

Falls sich jemand wundert, woher ich so genau weiss, welchen Händler er meinte.... Ich bin die 'bessere' Hälfte von Janus und an dem Kauf des Heckträgers beteiligt  
Habe mich hier im Forum ja bisher noch nicht gezeigt  

cu

Outbreak


----------



## Badehose (21. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube, in der aktuellen BIKE (Juni-Ausgabe) werden Heckträger-Systeme getestet ...


----------



## Buddy (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Badehose _
> *Ich glaube, in der aktuellen BIKE (Juni-Ausgabe) werden Heckträger-Systeme getestet ... *



Wollte ich auch gerade schreiben...da warst Du wohl schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (21. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Jetzt wo Du das sagst habe ich mir das Fodo mal genauer angeschaut und meine da auch einen alten Schlitten/Holzrodel zu erkennen. Schön und Gut, aber wer bitte schleppt seinen Computer mit in den Urlaub und wofür?
> Hast Du noch nie was von einem Internetcafe gehört?
> ...




noch nie was vom HTFB-Projekt gehört???
High Tech Für Bayern! Ich hab denen mal n PC mitgebracht, ich glaub, die wollten den an ne Horde Brieftauben ketten - Email, weißt schon...  
Der Holzrodel is ja nur die Spitze vom Eisberg - dahinter steht der Hardcoreschlitten...aus 2" Wasserrrohr zusammengebraten und mit ner Yamaha-Motorradsitzbank drauf...wiegt 10kg und wird RICHTIG schnell


----------



## netsrac (21. Mai 2003)

hi smiley,

soll der alte träger ganz verschwinden? warum guckt ihr nicht, ob ihr einen neuen träger für breitere reifen findet?
wenn es sowas gibt, was doch  wahrscheinlich ist, wärs doch preiswerter.
evtl. kann man den jetzigen träger ja etwas bearbeiten. weiß ich aber nicht, da ich nicht weiß aus was für material der ist.

vielleicht funzt es auch, wenn ihr von den reifen etwas luft ablasst. dann passt es evtl. schon.

wär das ne möglichkeit ?

gruß carsten


----------



## *blacksheep* (21. Mai 2003)

Hi,

also Bischi hat mit Sicherheit auch 2.35er Schlappen auf seinem Höllen-DH-Supa-Dupa-Bike. Und wie man hier sieht, passt das locker auf meinen Träger:


----------



## Tarek (21. Mai 2003)

moin, 
es gibt Aufsätze für normale Dachgepäckträger, die auch dicke MTB-Reifen aufnehmen können. Die Dinger werden einfach in die bestehende Schiene eingesetzt und mir einem Gurt festgezogen. Das ist wohl das billigste. 
Ansonsten kauf dir einen Heckträger bei ebay. Ich habe dort einen einfachen für 40 bekommen. Allerdings kann ich die Dinger nur bedingt für längere Fahrten empfehlen. Ist doch alles etwas wackelig.
Gruß Tarek


----------



## Cheetah (21. Mai 2003)

Hi,
seit fast 5 Jahren haben wir einen Paulchen für 3 Räder. Die Verarbeitung ist gut. Die Montage ist nicht aufwendiger als von einen Dachträger.  Bei uns bleibt der Träger trotzdem immer am Wagen. So sind dann unsere zwei Bikes unter einer Minute verstaut. Einen Spritmehrverbrauch haben wir ohne Bikes nicht festgestellt, mit Bikes so um einen Liter. Nachteil: Auf dem Heckträger werden die Bikes noch dreckiger als auf dem Dach. Der beste Ort, wenn man sein Bike liebt, ist halt im Auto. Wer sein Auto liebt .....

Ich liebe mein Bike!


----------

